
Beginners Strategy Guide to Start Selling and Make Money on Fiverr - JohnnyFortune
https://medium.com/@JohnBeardslee/beginners-strategy-guide-to-start-selling-and-make-money-on-fiverr-1c341a3846bc
======
spejson
" Don’t sell gigs that will require days of work from you. Like “I will
develop a full web application for you, for 5$” or super-tight schedule ones
like “I’ll illustrate and design a logo in 1 hour”. "

I also made this mistake, but it was great learning experience. Even though my
prices were the highest among similar offers, most of the buyers belived that
they basically hire a full time Software Engineer for this money.

